# Got 2 girls on friday: (56k beware)



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

with the martin's cage 695 i think it is. The white one is much more timid than the brown. White one also weaves its head from left to right hence the name weavy. Haven't decided on the a name for the brown one. Suggestions?

ftp://24.252.92.166/incoming/100_0894.JPG
ftp://24.252.92.166/incoming/100_0895.JPG
ftp://24.252.92.166/incoming/100_0897.JPG
ftp://24.252.92.166/incoming/100_0898.JPG

edit: edited to links due to forum formating.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow... Big pics... 8O And so slloooow.

The white one weaves because lighter eyes don't see as well, so they try to focus by weaving.

I don't know about names, though, I'm awful with them.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah i think i've decided on Tea ofr the brown one

they LOVE carrots


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

My Acid loves her carrots as well. :3


The only time she ever nipped me was when I was playing tug of war with her and using a carrot as a rope. She got so upset she let go, went around and nipped me on my wrist; which prompted me to drop the carrot and she zoomed off with it. xD


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Aww, I can't see the pictures.  It says the server has timed out. Maybe it's just down or something.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

i cannot see the pictures either. =( same reason.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah i really should stop usin my friend's XBOX as an FTP server lol.

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/7808/1000895dv5.jpg
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7134/1000894id5.jpg
http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/2506/1000897ig1.jpg
http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/7022/1000898aq1.jpg

anyways Weavy is a big fan of hugging my neck. I am a little worried about Tea cause she doesn't do very much running around like Weavy does.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Just be careful with them around that computer, they could do some damage to both the comptuer and themselves.


The little chocolate one is adorable, I love the tip on her tail. :3


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

btw how old you think they are?


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

i think my question got lost in the fray so ill ask again:

how old are they?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm always wrong about stuff like this. :lol: 

But I'm going to guess 5-6 weeks? 

Now we wait for someone who knows that they're talking about.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* I couldn't see the pictures  *


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> * I couldn't see the pictures  *


Did you try the second set, Naz? They're on a different server.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

they just started play fighting this week?! aren't they supposed to get through that BEFORE i get them?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Um, no? Why would they 'get through that'? They're babies. And they'll play fight until they're too old to bother.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*yea I tried both of them , my comp hasn't been liking me today. *


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> *yea I tried both of them , my comp hasn't been liking me today. *


well the second set definately still works i just tried it on a different computer.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

figured id give an update for yall.

their personalities have definately come out. Tea is VERY athletic and jumps/climbs/runs around the cage all night and when i take them out to play. If i open the top door of the cage she jumps up the top of it(wire thin) and then jumps onto the roof of the cage and runs around up there for a while.

Weavy isn't fond of running probably because of her bad eye sight. But she does love to explore me and sleep under me(which worries me cause i don't wanna crush her). She loves when i pet her head and scratch her ears.

Neither of them mind being picked up but they prefer to just run around on their own. Also gotta move slow around them cause they seem scared of my hands. Strange if you ask me cause if im sitting on the ground with them and move my leggs the first thing they do is run up and investigate but if i move my hands they retreat.........


----------

